# Bacon Seeds



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Start early for a nice Fall crop.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!

I think I just felt my first maternal instinct ever!!!

I wonder what that says about me.... ig:ig:ig:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't know, but don't ask me to call you Momma


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

That is so stinkin cute, to bad they don't stay that way, good eats though.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Awwwww they're as cute as puppies.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

they look ugly and they creep me out.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Lookin' good! Yummm!


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

They look so cute and delicious!


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

NOT what I expected...but oh so funny....


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

The 1 on the right looks like Yoda; the others look quite yummy.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

With 3 piglets you'll need 3 apples, yum.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

It's a good job they don't stay that cute. My sow just had a litter and they are just darling right now. Fortunately in a few months they'll look a lot like dinner.

Mary


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

CountryWannabe said:


> It's a good job they don't stay that cute. My sow just had a litter and they are just darling right now. Fortunately in a few months they'll look a lot like dinner.
> 
> Mary


Curly My Pal the Pig. 

We usually got a couple of bull yearlings in the wintertime in January because that was when the prices usually went down. We'd shut them up in the barn lot and feed them corn out of the crib. This particular year, Pa got a pig along with the two yearling bulls. He put the pig into the lot with them. I had noticied in my youthful curiosity, that the cows all had whole grains of corn in their poop and had made mention of it the year before. Well that was why Pa got the pig. We ran a lot of corn through those two cows getting them ready for slaughter. "Curly" (the pig, yeah I named him) would go behind them literally eating the corn from the patties. Pretty good source of protien I reckon. I know he didn't seem to mind. Only thing about that was he made the barn lot stink to high heaven. 

Pa and I "marked" the two bull yearlings on the first really cold morning after they arrived. This was simply catching them with a rope, throwing them to the ground, and making a small slice in the sac that held their testicals. They hardly bled at all, but I think it hurt as they would bellow pretty loud, when one, then the other testicle was popped outside the slit and the connecting vessels severed. Pa had a small wooden paddle he dipped into a bucket of tar, and would coat the small wound to keep the flies off. By the time that tar wore off, the wound was healed enough not to get infected. I noticed that Curly the pig really didn't like to see what was going on. Instead of being in the way, wanting a scratch about the head, or following close behind, he had decided that hiding under the feed trough was the safest place for him. I asked Pa what he wanted me to do with the four balls we got from the bull yearlings. He said to just leave them there on the ground. The two yearling went to the corner of the barnyard and stood close together, Curly came out of hiding and went over and ate the testicles. I decided I was glad I wasn't a cow or a pig. 

Well, we slaughterd one bull yearling, the other one got taken back to the sale to recoup the original investment, and Curly got a new home across the road in the edge of the cornfield. His very own pig sty. He liked it a lot. I recall that summer that sometimes I envied him. All he ever did was lay around in his shade, or the mud hole. He looked so relaxed and lazy. My going into the pig sty was frowned upon by my grandmother. That pig stink was really hard to get off one's' boot. But I'd go in anyway, since Curly was my pal. He'd come over and I would take a corn cob and scratch him a lttle with it. He'd fall to the ground and roll over for a belly rub. He got mad at me for awhile after Pa and I "marked" him like we did the bull yearlings. He soon got over that and we were friends again. 

The very next December, one day I got off the school bus and hurried to get my chores done as I wanted to go squirrell hunting. My sister had been out of school that day as she was ill with some malady or the other. When I got down to Curly's pen he was gone. I thought he had escaped into the woods. I ran to the house and found out that my sister had heard a noise outside the house that morning. On going out onto the back porch to investigate she found Pa and one of my uncles had killed Curly and had him hanging up by his heels with his entrails hanging out. That upset her to no end, and she never took a bite of pork after that. Even to this day, over half a century since, she has never had pork. 

But I did. I can remember thinking as I ate a pork chop that Curly tasted pretty good. I knew then, that in a way, we were all like farm animals. Just depended on where you were at in the pecking order as to who ate who. One other thing I really appreciated, was that I knew his testicals were not in the stew. I had thrown them out into the corn field right after we marked him.

I still recall Curly with fondness. Never had another pig of my own since his demise. I eat pork, but I for some reason, just don't want to be eating a friend. I know if the table had been reversed, that he might have found me as tasty as the balls off a bull yearling, and I definitely didn't EVEN want to think about that.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Fox. I may never eat pork again after that tale. Well, except for that BLT I've got planned with the tomato that finally ripened.


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

Brought back a old memory gave a kid some cheerios one time told um they were donut seeds!! LOL


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Roasted suckling pig is almost as delicious as milk fed spring lamb.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

One of my neices snuck out of the house when my family was killing cows. She walked around the corner of the barn in time to see it take a bullet. She wasn't very old and hadn't been talking long. But the whole time we were cutting up meat, she was moping around hanging her head low saying "Papa broke cow." It hasn't effected her appetite though.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't believe you wasted those testicles! Sliced and batter fried, dipped in hot Coleman's mustard, yum!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

RH, my grandmother did the cooking when I was around 8 years old. I don't think I would have had the courage to ask her about cooking one of those things.

On the show "Destination America" they stated that the average person consumes about 28 hogs over a lifetime. That's 28 hogs measured in terms of bacon consumed. I like bacon, but I think I'm going to have to hurry and catch up.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Saw a quote 'while back I liked "Either you like bacon or you're wrong" LOL...


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

Bacon not growing fast enough? Rub some bacon on it!

[YOUTUBE]wSReSGe200A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Those little bacon baskets look really good. A BLT bowl. Hmmm


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

BLT bowl, sure. And the most important part of a bacon bra, too.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

Raeven said:


> BLT bowl, sure. And the most important part of a bacon bra, too.


Bacon would take edible underwear to an even higher level.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> BLT bowl, sure. And the most important part of a bacon bra, too.


Honey that would be a bacon cup.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> Honey that would be a bacon cup.


That would certainly be the technical term, yes... but (and I'm wondering how far to go, here)... in some cases, well, "bowl" might be a more accurate term. Maybe two small cereal bowls. Made out of bacon. With delicate little straps.

I wonder what one might use for the eye hooks, though... I've never thought of a good substitute for those!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Old fashioned brassieres buttoned, not hooked. So maybe a grape tomato?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Hmmm... Food for thought...


----------

